# IT jobs in new zealand



## newexpataus (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi,

I want to how the IT market in New Zealand. I am having over 8 years experience as a software developer.

I am thinking about Australia and New Zealand. Which one would be better for IT?

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

newexpataus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to how the IT market in New Zealand. I am having over 8 years experience as a software developer.
> 
> ...


Look at SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site - it will give you an idea of what's currently being advertised.


----------

